# Benutzerhandbuch ISPConfig 3



## firemann (11. Jan. 2010)

hallo,

auf http://www.ispconfig.de/documentation.htm gibt es Benutzerhandbücher füf ISPConfig Version *2*. 

Ich möchte aber gleich mit der Version 3 einsteigen. 

Gibt es für diese Version auch schon jeweils eine Administrator-, Reseller- und 
Benutzer-Anleitung? Vielleicht sogar schon in Deutsch?

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## mathze (11. Jan. 2010)

Ich glaub nicht! oder?

Aber meinst du, das du wirklich eines Brauchst?

Gruß Mathias


----------



## firemann (11. Jan. 2010)

hallo,



Zitat von mathze:


> Ich glaub nicht! oder?
> 
> Aber meinst du, das du wirklich eines Brauchst?


Wäre schon sehr sinnvoll. Ich bin in Sachen ISPconfig Neinsteiger / Umsteiger von Confixx und würde mich gerne tiefer einarbeiten. 

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## mathze (11. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von firemann:


> hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja dann sollte man sich schon mal zu Gemüt ziehen können.


----------



## firemann (12. Jan. 2010)

hallo,

jetzt hab ich was gefunden:



> Dokumentation ISPConfig3
> 
> Ziel dieses Wiki`s ist es eine Dokumentation für ISPConfig3 zu erstellen.
> 
> Jeder der mitwirken möchte ist herzlich eingeladen.


http://www.ispc-wiki.org/

Ist zwar noch nicht fertig. Aber das was schon steht sieht gut aus. 

Gruss
Jürgen


----------

